
Ask HN: Languages/frameworks for desktop development: recommendations? - myth2018
I&#x27;ve been doing some research for an internal enterprise application project and I&#x27;m considering the risks of adopting a non-web-based approach.<p>What do you think would be good choices of languages&#x2F;frameworks to develop a &quot;traditional&quot; GUI desktop application? An &quot;old-school&quot; program containing a top-level menu and multiple non-modal screens, containing widgets like buttons, text fields and data grids? Primarily Windows based, but preferably multi-platform?<p>So far, I&#x27;m considering c#&#x2F;mono&#x2F;GtkSharp (not sure which fork), but I&#x27;d like to get more ideas.<p>It&#x27;s been 8 years since my last desktop application project. It was c#&#x2F;.net 3.5&#x2F;windows forms.
======
java-man
If Windows is your primary target, you probably want something sourced by
Microsoft.

I would, however, suggest either Java Swing or Java FX (depending on how fancy
your application is going to be and/or whether it will have modern multimedia.

In my experience, one can develop and ship high quality enterprise grade
desktop applications - not only ship, but also maintain them for a period of
over two decades.

------
pknopf
This plug-in allows you use to all of Qt/QML with .NET Core.

[https://github.com/qmlnet/qmlnet](https://github.com/qmlnet/qmlnet)

I'm the author.

~~~
myth2018
Nice!

------
alaenix
You should consider Qt to develop a crossplateform desktop application.
Scaling from windows to linux and / or macOS will be easier.

